# 2017 LT, RS. Error codes P0073, P0237, P0299, P0446, P2227



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like you've got a boost leak/popped off an intercooler hose/frozen intercooler.

The ambient air temp sensor is in the front bumper where the left foglight would be.

Did you hit something with the front bumper?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kumar said:


> Hello,
> I had EVAP code and Ambient Temperature code , after driving 700 Kms I did diagnostic again as I wasn’t able to drive my Cruze 2017 LT RS over 130km/hr. And I got multiple codes. I’m not sure what’s going on with my car. Need to fix it ASAP. If someone can help me out what had gone wrong and what should I do now please?
> Thank you for your time.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Potential causes of a *P0073* trouble code may include: 
Open in the signal circuit to the AAT (ambient air temperature) sensor 
Short to voltage in the signal circuit to the AAT sensor 
Faulty AAT sensor 
Failed PCM - unlikely
Read more at: P0073 Ambient Air Temperature Sensor Circuit High

Potential causes for *P0237* to set are: 
Faulty boost sensor "A" 
Faulty turbocharger 
Faulty PCM 
Wiring problem
Read more at: P0237 Turbocharger/Supercharger Boost Sensor A Circuit Low

Potential causes of a *P0299* turbo underboost code include: 
Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor
Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition

A code *P0446* could mean one or more of the following has happened: 
Faulty vent valve 
Open, short or excessive resistance on 
Vent valve control circuit 
Blockage of vent valve 
Bad PCM
Read more at: P0446 Evaporative Emission Control System Incorrect Purge Flow

Causes for this *P2227* code may include: 
Defective or damaged BAP (Barometric Air pressure) sensor 
Defective or damaged electrical connector Wiring issue (e.g. open, short, corrosion) 
Electrical short (internal or mechanical) 
Loose electrical connection 
Heat damage
Mechanical malfunction causing altered BAP readings 
ECM (Engine Control Module) issue
Read more at: P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Range/Performance


----------



## Kumar (11 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like you've got a boost leak/popped off an intercooler hose/frozen intercooler.
> 
> The ambient air temp sensor is in the front bumper where the left foglight would be.
> 
> Did you hit something with the front bumper?





jblackburn said:


> Sounds like you've got a boost leak/popped off an intercooler hose/frozen intercooler.
> 
> The ambient air temp sensor is in the front bumper where the left foglight would be.
> 
> Did you hit something with the front bumper?


Yes it's Accidental from front bumper.


----------



## Kumar (11 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.
> 
> ...


Somehow all the error codes disappeared except P0073 as sson as it hit the Summer. All those codes were in winter season only. Thinking to wait for the next winter and see if it throws back on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kumar said:


> Somehow all the error codes disappeared except P0073 as sson as it hit the Summer. All those codes were in winter season only. Thinking to wait for the next winter and see if it throws back on.


There have been quite a few reports of the Equinox/Malibu/Cruze intercoolers freezing in cold Canadian winters. GM's "solution" to it is to lock out 6th gear on the highway in cold temps, which really doesn't do anything but waste gas.


----------



## Kumar (11 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> There have been quite a few reports of the Equinox/Malibu/Cruze intercoolers freezing in cold Canadian winters. GM's "solution" to it is to lock out 6th gear on the highway in cold temps, which really doesn't do anything but waste gas.


Ohk, I see,
So engine can't get enough air into the air intake to produce enough power.


----------

